# Interruptor inalambrico



## MuGGo (Dic 22, 2006)

Hola a todos.

saben necesito un circuito, diagrama, esquema para poder hacer un receptor y transmisor de un canal.

la idea es que sea un pulsador en el emisor y al presionar este, el receptor emita un sonido.

por infrarojos no me sirve.

necesito referencias o lo que sea y que el circuito sea pequeño y lo mas sencillo posible.

gracias a todos.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 23, 2006)

es la vagancia de fin de año :noo:


----------



## MultiLAN (Dic 23, 2006)

Disculpá la pregunta... porq por infrarrojos no te sirve ?


----------



## MuGGo (Dic 24, 2006)

Por que es un aparato para buscar objetos.

ayuda porfa.


----------



## Gonzakpo (Dic 24, 2006)

de donde sos?
yo te puedo decir la forma mas facil, pero tal vez sea un exceso de tecnologia.

En muchos lugares, por ejemplo Cika (Buenos Aires) venden modulos de transmision por RF que andan GENIAL. El transmisor y el emisor reciben los datos seriados. Para esto tenes que usar los integrados HT (HT12E HT12D por ejemplo). A estos integrados les configuras una direccion (para no recibir ninguna transmisión extraña de otro lado) y tambien le das la data a transmitir. Todo en paralelo, el integrado te lo serializa y lo mandas al transmisor.

Todo super automatico y facil. Pero por ahi te salga mas caro, pero no vas a tener ningun dolor de cabeza por culpa de la RF. Los dos modulos (TX y RX) te salen alrededor de 30 pesos (los dos juntos). Ademas los modulos son muuuuuuuuuy pequeños, el transmisor lo podes poner adentro de un control remoto de los chiquitos (de dos o un boton) tranquilamente!
Y despues de eso depende de vos, les podes conectar desde un microcontrolador hasta un transistor que sature y active un rele, etc. 

Es una idea nomas. Pero es simple, y te va a sacar del apuro.

Suerte!


----------



## chiqoelectro (Ene 3, 2009)

aham yo estoi buscando algo parecido,, qe tambien me puede servir por infrarojo pero de cualqier forma qe se pueda, es para prender/apagar cosas a distancia. si alguien puede poner el esqema i explicarlo es de gran ayuda


----------



## Bresoor (Oct 11, 2009)

Prueba en el link, yo estoy haciendo lo mismo para mi proyecto autómata :$, pedí ayuda y me mandaron eso, creo sirve, pero aun no lo he probado, en eso estoy :$. me siento realizado, en saber que me ayudaron, y ahora yo ayudo con lo que me ayudaron.

Radiocontrol – Electrónica


----------



## jordii84 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Me he propuesto "domoticar" mi casa y se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente. Un interruptor que envía una señal a un ordenador central y este, al recibirla manda encender la bombilla. El envío de señales se haría mediante ZigBee, por lo que cada interruptor podría ponerse donde uno quisiera. 
La cuestion es que el interruptor me gustaría que fuese tactil y que tuviera el siguiente funcionamiento: Si tocas el dispositivo, la luz se enciende o se apaga, si deslizas el dedo hacia arriba o hacia abajo, la luz sube o baja de intensidad.
La parte de enviar señales lo tengo controlado, porque soy Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones, pero el realizar un interruptor que detecte 'pulsaciones' y 'deslizamientos' se me escapa un poco. Alguien podria echarme una mano?

Muy agradecido.


----------



## Casti (Feb 20, 2010)

Para el tema del pulsador yo lo haria todo en un mismo dispositivo, pero separado en 2 partes. Para el encendido y apagado usaria un reed switch, o un interruptor tactil como estos: No los he probado.
http://profesormolina.webcindario.com/circuitos2/circuitos.php?codigo=34
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/interruptor-toque.htm

Para la segunda parte, el pulsador del dimmer, la cosa ya es mas complicada y lo unico que se me ocurre es hacer 2 pulsadores como los de antes... 
El tema de deslizar es complicado. 
Se me ocurre una opcion con una matriz de leds, haber si lo encuentro.


----------



## jordii84 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola Casti, gracias por la respuesta. Otra opción que se me ha ocurrido es cambiar los "deslizamientos" por pulsaciones. Es decir, en cada interruptor montar 3 sensores, uno de pulsador 'on off', otro que al pulsar vaya subiendo la intensidad y otro que al pulsar la vaya reduciendo. Sería un 3 en uno. El tema sería como montar las 3 plaquitas sin que se toquen (supongo que no se pueden tocar) y que quede más o menos estético. Habría alguna limitación por el tamaño de las placas?

He visto otro circuito que parece algo más sencillo que los otros 3. Lo comparto por si a alguien le puede interesar.
http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-download-id-658.html

Saludos!


----------



## diegoc (Mar 8, 2010)

trabaja en esto es facil y ademas es mucho mas presentable 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XG_oeiKfQk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Casti (Mar 9, 2010)

Tiene muy buena pinta esta nueva tecnologia! A ver si le echo un vistazo.


----------



## Freddtec (Nov 10, 2022)

Quería hacer un interruptor inalámbrico, algo que al encender el emisor me active un relé a 10m que permanece encendido mientras este activado el emisor y mi duda es si pudiera usar los componentes de un mouse optico?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> los componentes de un mouse optico


 A 10 metros, complicado.

Busca en el foro como barrera infrarroja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2022)

Llavero laser 

P.D.: timbre inalambrico.


----------



## Freddtec (Nov 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> A 10 metros, complicado.
> 
> Busca en el foro como barrera infrarroja


Con un puntero láser se cubre esa distancia! No encuentro algo parecido con barrera infrarroja!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Con un puntero láser se cubre esa distancia! No encuentro algo parecido con barrera infrarroja!








						¿Como crear Emisor y receptor infrarrojo?
					

hola alguien sabe como hacer un emisor y receptor infrarrojo economico o un diagrama con los valores de lo necesario se los agradeceria mucho.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						barrera laser inmune a la luz
					

Buenas me he aprovechado de tantos posts que es la hora de compartir un circuito que se me ocurrió, lo simule y funciono y lo que es mejor lo monte y funciona!  se trata de el típico sensor ldr para detectar la luz de un láser para montar un cronometro, pero en este caso es insensible a la luz...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Barrera laser por perturbacion del reflejo!!!
					

Casi nada!!! Estoy pensando en la posibilidad de hacer una barrera laser con el siguiente concepto:  Un haz laser proyecta una linea horizontal en un angulo dado (de esos niveles laser que venden en las ferreterias). Justo al lado de el se colocan fototransistores (o lo que sea). El dispositivo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Sensores infrarrojos para contador de personas
					

Me interesa construir un sensor detector y contador de personas. Para ello, tengo ya hecho el circuito que, recibiendo la señal de entrada o salida, cuenta, almacena y descuenta y muestra en leds. Sin embargo, la entrada de datos, es donde no he sido capaz de implementar, debido al...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Barrera Infrarroja (1m) usando TFM 5560 (Insensible a luz ambiental)
					

Hola chicos, aqui tratando de aportar algo a la comunidad.  Resulta que necesitaba un tipo de barrera que al romperse me generara un pulso en alto (un solo pulso, o que se mantuviera en alto si el objeto seguia rompiendo la barrera).  La primera idea fue usando un láser chino, pero, aunque...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2022)

Hola, estaría bueno conocer tipo de aplicación y lugar. Ya que no funcionará igual si trabaja bajo luz solar a la intemperie o en la oscuridad de un sótano. Tampoco será igual, si hay polución ambiente o aire limpio.
Sin tener esos datos, hasta te aconsejo que uses un módulos Tx y Rx de 433Mhz. Pero tampoco sabemos de los recursos disponibles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, estaría bueno conocer tipo de aplicación y lugar. Ya que no funcionará igual si trabaja bajo luz solar a la intemperie o en la oscuridad de un sótano. Tampoco será igual, si hay polución ambiente o aire limpio.
> Sin tener esos datos, hasta te aconsejo que uses un módulos Tx y Rx de 433Mhz. Pero tampoco sabemos de los recursos disponibles.


Seguramente es algún proyecto secreto de la KGB  🤷‍♂️  🤷‍♂️ 


​


----------

